# Fantasy Bass



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Its that time of year again folks . Fantasy Bass is up and ready to roll . I have created a group for anyone that would like to join named B.A.I.T. There is no password needed to join the group . The point champion in our group this season will win a tackle pack worth $50 so what are you waiting for ? Heres the link to the fantasy bass website . http://games.espn.go.com/basschallenge/bass/frontpage


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I signed up!! Unfortunately I'm not much good at these things but it's still kinda interesting.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey Phil I am in never done it before but what the heck


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I love fantasy bass fishing. This will be my third year participating in Phil's fantasy group. Anyone who wants to have even more reason to follow the Elite Series should sign up!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I was in last year for the first time and liked it,I'll join this one and see how i do.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

oh i got the team send me the money lol.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

been waiting on one of you guys to get one going. played last year and it sure is better than fantasy football. (to me atleast) i'm in!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

i'm in too.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont be shy everyone . This does not cost a dime . What else do we have to do while we cannot get out locally and compete ourselves ?


----------



## Kevbass24 (Apr 5, 2006)

first timer but ill try it out


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only around 20 spots left until the group is full . Get in while you can .


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in...lets go!!


----------



## SmallieSlammer (Jul 15, 2005)

I'm in.. one more thing to hopefully make the winter go faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ice fishing is not an option) haha


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Who's team name in Champions suck???


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We know Nick , you are just ashamed that you dont own a Champion !  
Good luck everyone , and lets keep the smack going .


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Im in !! GOOD LUCK ~~~~~!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in and I'm not gonna settle for 2nd like in fantasy football!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm IN!!!! Fish away!!!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We are down to the last 10 spots . Looks like this will be a very competative year for sure .


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

I led pretty much the whole season last year and ended up 3rd after a poor finish in the last 3 tourneys. This year will be different...bring it on! My angler of the year pick for this year = KVD. No more stupid rule suspensions, he is the ultimate BASSMASTER.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I thought there was a 50 person cut off for some reason . Needless to say , I was wrong . We are up to 53 people in the group so far making the group the the 11th largest one availible . Lets try to make it the largest !  Feel free to join us and share in the fun . Registration will end mid week . Get in while you can . The group name is B.A.I.T. and the link to fantasy bass is http://games.espn.go.com/basschallenge/bass/frontpage


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm looking to finish in the top five. The last few years I have been hovering around 10th place. KVD all the way.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Gitty up!!!!!!!!!!!! #55


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm in but why are there only 50 anglers to chose from? I know there are only 50 in the Classic but what about the rest of the year? I learned a lot last year so hope for a better finish.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Like you said, it is limited to 50 because there are only 50 guys in the Classic. After this event, you will be able to choose from the full Elite series lineup


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

fishingredhawk said:


> Like you said, it is limited to 50 because there are only 50 guys in the Classic. After this event, you will be able to choose from the full Elite series lineup


Guess we'll just have to see how their values change after that.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Stoshu's in .............


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

I signed up about a week ago. Brooker's Team all the way baby! I finished in the top 25% last year. How did everybody else fair?


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I signed up, i'm a newbie, take it easy on me....LOL! Bring on the Classic!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

The 2-Time Fantasy Bass Champion is IN!  

Its all over now folks!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Darn Tee, I'm tired of you whooping up on us man! Join a different group!!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tee is due for some bad luck!


----------



## kingfisher88 (Jun 16, 2005)

I signed up. I'm good at fantasy baseball and football, lets see how i do here.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

UPDATE:

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tournaments/classic/news/story?id=2765490


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro1 said:


> Tee is due for some bad luck!


Common Jeff Reynolds my main angler!!

Hey check out the early leaders:



> So much for the hometown jinx. At 9 a.m., he and *Jeff Reynolds *are in a neck and neck race with the only recorded limits of the day with 12 pounds apiece.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Not a bad day for myself! 5th place after day 1!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I bombed. Hopefully my guys pick up the pace, but it isn't looking good


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I should have done some homework !  Im sitting WAY down in 65th place after day 1 .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like my pic's did alot better today . I will have 2 guys fishing tomm.  We have 1 guy that I know of that has 4 guys in the top 25 fishing tomm . Good luck everyone .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

i have 3 in the top fishing tomorrow. come on guys.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I have 4 fishing tomorrow unfortunately my 5th guy was the G-man and he killed me since he got DQd


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

all 5 of mine will be fishing today. A heck of a start, #1 here, #25 overall but I always finish toward the middle here somewhere.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

32nd here. got 3 fishing sunday!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had all mine fishing today! And ended up with a 1, 2 finish!! Boyd Duckett and KVD!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

sitting in 12th not bad considering i forgot to do my lineup for this week !!!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of my boys came threw for me 6th place baby.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

scored 600 today! currenty 16th in BAIT. wish i would've set my roster last event.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

actually when i click the number 3 on overall results. 1st for today!


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in 3rd& rollin; who's gong to step up?; I didn't even take my Ohio boy Gelong????


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry my boy Delong; come on Glenn get it done tomorrow!!!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

forgot about it this week till 10 minutes before I had to leave for work thurs. morn. changed one angler quickly. I am sinking slowly downward.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'd be doing a lot better if Evers would have set his clock on his fish finder the first day. That hurt! It ain't over yet.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm in third in league & coming on strong with all my guys in top 25!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm leading our group and was 5th place in the entire Fantasy League nationwide yesterday. Currently I'm 11th in the nation!!!


----------

